# Do you need new/more nozzles for your Mistking?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Have your Mistking nozzles started spraying out at odd angles or not spraying the same amount as when new despite taking them apart and cleaning them? Do you just need new nozzles but are struggling to find any stock or hesitating over the price? Well I found a viable option for you guys. I purchased a "Misting Cooling System" from ebay designed for outdoor misting of plants. The hose is very flexible and the same size as the mistking hose so it fits into the pump and fittings with no issue and no leaks. The nozzles are truly excellent. I've got 3 in a 90x60x45 (LxHxW) exo terra and they cover the entire thing side to side and front to back. My previous mistking nozzles didn't come any where close. 

Link: 10m/ 33" Outdoor Garden Fog Misting Cooling System Plastic Mist Nozzle Sprinkler | eBay

This is what you get:









You can use your mistking or any 1/4" push fit fittings or use the supplied fittings as I did. Just add as many nozzles as you need:









Close up of a nozzle 









Just stick the ends of the hose in boiling water for about 10 seconds to soften them up and then push them over the included fittings. Make sure they go on all the way else the pump pressure will blow them off.

Obviously you haven't got the ease of angling these nozzles like you have with the Mistking ones so you need to be a bit creative there. I use plastic ties, strip the plastic off and then the metal inside is thin enough to poke through the holes in the exo terra mesh and it's simply a case of supporting the nozzles and tube where you want them.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

So I've been using these nozzles since October last year and not had any issues. I've recently added more, 8 in fact and the mistking pump handles them just fine. Having had to do so many connections I'd definitely recommend getting a heat gun to heat the tubing, it works much better/quicker than boiling water.


----------



## Frankier (Sep 5, 2015)

_simon_ said:


> So I've been using these nozzles since October last year and not had any issues. I've recently added more, 8 in fact and the mistking pump handles them just fine. Having had to do so many connections I'd definitely recommend getting a heat gun to heat the tubing, it works much better/quicker than boiling water.
> 
> image
> 
> image



Nice tank


----------

